
PipelineDB 0.9.7 – Delta Streams and Towards a PostgreSQL Extension - grammr
https://www.pipelinedb.com/blog/pipelinedb-0-9-7-delta-streams-and-towards-a-postgresql-extension
======
pfooti
Oooh, making it a standardized postgres extension (rather than its own
compiled fork) is suuuuper-compelling. I've toyed with pipelinedb here and
there, but the mental overhead of maintaining it separately from postgres is a
little heavy. Even if the benefit is largely psychological, I think this is a
great move.

~~~
grammr
Hello! I'm Derek, one of the PipelineDB co-founders. The way using PipelineDB
_feels_ to users has always been a principal consideration to us and how we
make design decisions, so a psychological benefit isn't a second-class citizen
in our minds. With so many different tools to choose from nowadays, any
friction at all (technical or non-technical) can be a showstopper. We've
always strived to make PipelineDB as easy to use as possible, and the
extension refactor is the grand finale of that continual effort as we approach
1.0.

Thank you for your input, and we hope you you'll find great success with
PipelineDB in the future!

~~~
rosser
When this ships as a PostgreSQL extension, it looks like it could very handily
solve a problem for which we're currently pilot-testing logical decoding.

I look forward to trying it, and would happily explore whether beta testing in
a large scale environment (half a million concurrent users) is something my
management chain and internal customers would be open to.

Thank you for your work!

~~~
grammr
If you're open to sharing, I'd love to hear more about your potential use
case. Please email me!

~~~
rosser
Your email isn't listed on your profile. Mine is, though. Please do get in
touch.

~~~
justinclift
His GitHub profile has it: :)

    
    
      https://github.com/derekjn

------
LogicX
I signed up for stride; but didn't hear back. I saw reports from others that
they'd signed up 6 months ago and not heard anything yet.

Could you provide an update on the status of the project and accepting beta
users?

~~~
Fergi
Jeff from PipelineDB here. We have been rolling Stride out in developer
preview in waves, prioritizing the strongest use cases and customers with the
biggest need and immediate budget for their projects. We've had a pretty
massive backlog of demand for Stride so apologize for the delay in getting
everybody who wants access involved in the developer preview. We will keep you
updated via email and hope you understand that we are also working hard on the
open-source development of PipelineDB and supporting PipelineDB Cluster
customers while we continue to improve Stride.

We apologize for not communicating better about the Stride timeline and will
do a better job of that moving forward.

Feel free to email me at jeff (at) pipelinedb (dot) com with specific
questions or to discuss this further.

Thanks again for your patience and understanding here.

